# Batch renaming to velocity ranges?



## karelpsota (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi,

Do you know how to batch rename *sequenced files* (from "1 to 13") into progressive *velocity ranges*?

_Example:_​
Audio *1* -> Audio *1-10*
Audio *2* -> Audio *11-20*
Audio *3* -> Audio *21-30*
...
Audio *13* -> Audio *121-127*​
Thank you.

-KP


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 27, 2018)

I use Total Commander for all multi-renaming purposes.

In your case, you'd need to rename files 1 to 12 in one go, and 13 separately (because it has a different range). Like so:


----------



## Lindon (Feb 27, 2018)

I use Bulk Renamer:
http://www.bulkrenameutility.co.uk/Main_Intro.php

.. its free too.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 27, 2018)

TC is not free, but you can do above in the demo version. The only restriction is you have to click on a number it tells you when opening the program. Big deal.


----------



## karelpsota (Feb 28, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> I use Total Commander for all multi-renaming purposes.
> 
> In your case, you'd need to rename files 1 to 12 in one go, and 13 separately (because it has a different range). Like so:



I was hoping you would answer 
Thank you so much for the detailed response.

I forgot to mention I'm on Mac. I can use virtual machines to run TC....
but if you know some Mac equivalents let me know.

-KP


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm sure there are multi-file renames available for Mac. Google should help


----------



## INCIRIOS (Feb 28, 2018)

If you're familiar with coding, Autohotkey can do anything you'll ever need, I even managed to get it naming files automatically based on the peak volume of samples.


----------



## polypx (Feb 28, 2018)

"A Better Finder Rename" is a good Mac version of this kind of thing.


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 28, 2018)

Sounds like a job for... PFrank! http://www3.telus.net/pfrank/


----------



## Spip (Feb 28, 2018)

Why not Automator ? It's already on your Mac.

Just use these 2 actions :


----------



## karelpsota (Mar 4, 2018)

Spip said:


> Why not Automator ? It's already on your Mac.
> 
> Just use these 2 actions :



Thank you. I downloaded a few programs like this but they can't do my task as it requires variable inputs.

It seems that I need to go to windows...


----------



## Spip (Mar 4, 2018)

karelpsota said:


> but they can't do my task as it requires variable inputs.



Not sure how deep you can go with Automator concerning variables inputs but did you see you have some options like these two ? (and the list of actions available can do a lot of things when combined)


----------

